# 5K/20K - Contest



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

Hiermit möchte ich den Vorschlag machen, einen
Contest für die "echten" Webdesigner zu starten.

Die Vorgabe ist recht einfach und wir haben uns
auch garnicht von http://www.the5k.org beeinflussen lassen.

Alles Genauere würde ich dann gerne später besprechen.

Also, wer Interesse hat bitte voten.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Quentin (18. Dezember 2001)

jop gute idee, bzw klar machen wir 

ich bin nicht für 20k, sondern für old-school-5k..

wer mitmachen will soll mitmachen, der rest soll schweigen und sich nicht beschweren! 

dürfens auch asp files sein? mit dynamischem 5k-code?

einigen wir uns auf plain html, oder?

inhalt vorgeben oder einfach "macht was mit max. 5 k" ?

tata...

edit: http://entries.the5k.org/471/index.html - was mit 5k nicht alles möglich ist *G*  woah...


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

*Lass uns erstmal sehen, wie die Resonanz ist.*

Danach machen wir dann die genauen Kriterien aus.

Wer ist die Jury, wieviel KB, welche Sprachen 
sind erlaubt, mit Bildern oder ohne ... etc.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## shiver (18. Dezember 2001)

interessante idee, aber wie wäre es, mit ein paar webmaster tutorials die den newbies mal zeigen, wo und wie man mit codezeilen/grafiken reduzieren/komprimieren kann?

und vielleicht mal eine beschreibung der tags für irgendwelche dreamweaver-kiddies, damit die mal sehen was dreamweaver überhaupt in den quellcode packt`?

just my 0.002 cents


----------



## Quentin (18. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *interessante idee, aber wie wäre es, mit ein paar webmaster tutorials die den newbies mal zeigen, wo und wie man mit codezeilen/grafiken reduzieren/komprimieren kann?*



nich reden, machen 
hrhr...


----------



## shiver (18. Dezember 2001)

hey ich weiss doch gar nciht wie das geht.


----------



## L-Boogie (18. Dezember 2001)

coole idee
jau macht das mal mit dem contest!

aber selbst der coder von surfstation arbeitet mit dreamweaver und der is wirklich net übel

net immer alles über einen kamm scheren


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

*Für 0,002 Cent*

erwarten wir auch Service ..

Aufruf an alle :
"Wenn ihr die Dreamweaver Kiddies auch nicht mögt, 
 dann sorgt dafür, daß sie was vernünftiges lernen."

Also brauchen wir : 
 - Optimized Code-Tutorials
 - Optimized Graphic-Tutorials

 - JavaScript-Tutorials
 - HTML-Tutorials
 - CSS-Tutorials


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. Dezember 2001)

> Aufruf an alle :
> "Wenn ihr die Dreamweaver Kiddies auch nicht mögt,
> dann sorgt dafür, daß sie was vernünftiges lernen."





> und vielleicht mal eine beschreibung der tags für irgendwelche dreamweaver-kiddies, damit die mal sehen was dreamweaver überhaupt in den quellcode packt`?





ähmmmm bitte sehr? mal bitte nicht persönlich werden. danke


----------



## shiver (18. Dezember 2001)

LOL =)))


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

**lacht**

Ach TTrek, jetzt erzähl mir bitte nicht daß
du im "normalen" Dreamweaver arbeitest. 

Ultra Dev zählt da nicht.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. Dezember 2001)

hm, um vom thema abzuschweifen... 

das hat damit nichts zu tun.. die alleinigen unterschiede betreffen die scripte.. so, wenn wir aber nun von reinem html ausgehen ist diese oben gemachte aussage meines erachtens nicht zutreffend. die dreamweaver oder auch dreamweaver ultradev generierten codes sind auf variablen aufgebaut, was die javascript-codes z.b. aufgebauschter machen, aber dennoch sind sie voll funktionsfähig und gelten für mehrere funktionen.

hey, ist es in der heutigen zeit, wo jeder einen min.100mhz zug hat so entscheident, ob der code nun 5kilo groß ist oder 20k? hat doch nur der client abzuarbeiten, nichtmal der server...

p.s. schaut auf meine beiträge und schämt euch ihr mods.


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

*Sagen wir es mal so ..*

Wir sind Mods. Wir schämen uns nicht.

Du hast Recht, DW Codes sind durchaus lauffähig.
Nur bin ich absoluter HTMLCodepurist und bekomme
Hautausschlag, wenn ich die Fabrikationen von DW
bekomme.

Und ich mag alte Rechner. Habe erst Samstag 4 alte
Edos, ein 486 DX4 und einen Pentium 1 aus dem Müll
gerettet.

Ausserdem soll man klein anfangen um dann groß raus-
zukommen. Folglich .. /me schämt sich für garnichts.


----------



## L-Boogie (18. Dezember 2001)

Jungs
Bier is Bier und Schnaps is Schnaps
Locker bleiben 

zurück zum 5K/20K Contests
kann ja mit ttrek als dreamweaver (inkl. upgrades) villain antreten


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. Dezember 2001)

hi,
also sprechen wir jetzt vom javascript code oder html code?
bei dem javascript code muss ich nachgeben, es stimmt schon, aber aus den oben von mir genannten gründen.. bei dem html code bleib ich hartnäckig!


desweiteren mag ich auch alte rechner - nämlich meinen  aber das ist ja nicht der punkt.


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

*Okay, no more Offtopic.*

Jeder arbeitet mit dem, was ihm gefällt und die
allgemeine Devise lautet "Alle gegen Frontpage."

*lacht*

Quatsch.
Das Ergebniss zählt und die Größe.

Die Entscheidung über gut und schlecht, obliegt
der Jury und der Sieger .. nun ich denke der
Sieg alleine reicht als Lohn.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Klon (18. Dezember 2001)

Bei 5k Contest bin ich dabei, aber lasst uns bitte vorher den Browser festlegen der nacher Prüfungsrelevant ist, ich hab keinen Bock mir mit JavaScript einen zurecht zu biegen und das Opera compatible zu machen.


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

*Als Faultier hoch 4 ..*

wäre ich natürlich dafür, Monopolsoftware
zu verwenden. Sprich : MSIE 6.0 bzw. 5.5.

Die Jury würde aus Mods bestehen und die
Teilnahme müsste per Post eingereicht werden.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Quentin (19. Dezember 2001)

bis auf das mit der post bin ich dafür


----------



## Nils Hitze (19. Dezember 2001)

*Arg..*

Völlig falsch verstande .. 
Ich meinte per post auf tutorials.de.


----------



## Quentin (19. Dezember 2001)

[zwinker]achsoooooo[/zwinker]

und ich hab schon gedacht ich muss das auf dvd brennen (damit sichs platzmäßig schön ausgeht) und dir schicken...

ok, voting result 6 votes dafür bis jetzt... leute wollt ihr nicht voten oder was ist los?

wenn nicht bald die "dafür-leute" überstimmt sind findet der contest stat


----------



## CeoN (24. Dezember 2001)

auf was gibts dann die bewertung?

inhalt
idee
aufbau

was noch?

un was is nu alles erlaubt?
ich wär nur für html,css,javascript

kein php noch asp noch sonsdnding =)


----------



## Quentin (24. Dezember 2001)

regeln werden bald geposted 
nur noch ein paar organisatorische kleinigkeiten zu besprechen


----------

